# Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht



## xinny92 (16. Dezember 2018)

*Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Hi,
brauchen für den neuen PC der einen i9 9900k bekommt noch Ram Mainboard und Lüfter empfehlung
habe folgendes im Sinn

Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-18-18-35 (CMK16GX4M2A2666C16)
Gigabyte Z390 Gaming X 


Lüfter habe ich noch einen alten Thermalright Silver Arrow für Sockel 1155 der passt ja nicht für den i9 oder ?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Torben456 (16. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k Ram,Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Beim RAM einfach zum  G.Skill Aegis oder Ripjaws V greifen. 

Beim Board würde ich folgendes wählen -> ASRock Z390 Extreme4 Intel Z390 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - INTEL | Mindfactory.de, ich habe mit dem Voränger Model sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k Ram,Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

In dieser Preisklasse würde ich den Asrock vorziehen.

Arbeitsspeicher kannst nehmen was du möchtest, gehe aber über 3000 MHz.
Ich würde hier was zwischen 3200 und 3600 MHz nehmen.


----------



## TrueRomance (16. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k Ram,Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Was soll die cpu denn machen? Also welches Anwendungsgebiet gibt's denn?
Das Ding ist immens teuer und muss vielleicht gar nicht sein.


----------



## xinny92 (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k Ram,Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Ok folgende Konfiguration steht momentan im raum:

ASRock Z390 Pro4
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200

Welchen Kühler würdet ihr empfehlen ?


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k Ram,Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Für den 9900K solltest du schon eine gute AIO Lösung nehmen und da würde ich nichts unter einem 280mm Radiator gehen.
Ansonsten einer der großen TwinTower Kühler.

Es muss zumindest ein guter Luftkühler sein oder noch besser eine AIO Lösung.
Die CPU kann ganz schön heiß werden und das ganze läuft z.B. Wassergekühlt mit einem 280mm Radiator oder größer viel besser.
Wenn deine CPU zu warm wird hast du nichts von und die CPU würde herunter takten. Also nicht zu knapp auswählen.

Nehmen kannst eigentlich alles was dir lieb ist da sich die Kühler in diesem Bereich nicht groß unterscheiden.
Mein Sohn hat sich letztens eine AIO von Cooler Master verbaut und da dachte ich zuvor auch das der nicht gut kühlen würde, aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
Schön leise und kühl. Also Alpacool finde ich da gut, aber auch die AIO von Enermax oder Corsair sind auch sehr gut.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k Ram,Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Da eine gute Luftkühlung genauso gut kühlt wie eine AIO, empfehle ich hier einen Dark rock pro 4 oder noctua nh-15.
Besser als diese ist keine AIO.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k Ram,Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Da eine gute Luftkühlung genauso gut kühlt wie eine AIO, empfehle ich hier einen Dark rock pro 4 oder noctua nh-15.
> Besser als diese ist keine AIO.


Wer sagt dir das ein Luftkühler genauso gut kühlt? Ja mindestens ein Kühler wie der Dark rock pro4 sollte es schon sein oder ein 240mm der  genau so gut kühlt. Besser geht es nur mit mehr Fläche, z.B. mit 280mm oder mehr, denn dann wird auch nicht mehr genau so gut gekühlt... 

Ausserdem kann ein Radiator auch so verbaut werden das von der Raumtemperatur gekühlt wird und nicht von der Wärme was die Grafikkarte unter Last ins Gehäuse abgibt.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k Ram,Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Dann hättest du wohl die 2 Lüfter nicht als Pull verbauen sollen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Luft durch den Radiator statt saugen bewirkt mehr und zudem hast du auf deinem Nocuta Kühler 3x 150er Lüfter verbaut.
Nocuta Lüfter können ein höheren Druck aufbauen und sind für Kühler und Radiatoren besser geeignet. Denn dadurch wird zwischen dem Radiator und Lüfter ein Druck aufgebaut ohne das dieser wieder durch den Lüfter zurück entweichen kann.

Es gibt auch leise Pumpen und meist sind die Gehäuselüfter lauter als die Pumpe.
Besonders wenn dann noch die Lüfter der Grafikkarten mit dazu kommen.

Die 240er AIO was mein Sohn von Cooler Master nun verbaut hat bringt eine bessere Kühlung als zuvor mit dem EKL Alpenföhn K2 und der hat schon eine sehr gute Kühlleistung gehabt. Seine Pumpe ist so leise das wir sie nicht hören können. Es kommt daher ganz davon ab welche AIO verbaut wird. Natürlich sitzt die Pumpe immer mit auf dem Kühler so das hier nicht entkoppelt werden kann. Meist sind aber auch andere verbaute Lüfter bereits so laut das das Pumpengeräusch übertönt wird. Denn nicht alle haben teuere gute Nocuta Lüfter verbaut die auch mit wenig Drehzahl so ein hohen Luftdurchsatz haben um nicht schnell laufen zu müssen.

Ausserdem schrieb ich auch das wenn Luft, ein guter TwinTower Kühler gekauft werden sollte und da ist der Nocuta D15 einer der besten.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k Ram,Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wer sagt dir das ein Luftkühler genauso gut kühlt? Ja mindestens ein Kühler wie der Dark rock pro4 sollte es schon sein oder ein 240mm der  genau so gut kühlt. Besser geht es nur mit mehr Fläche, z.B. mit 280mm oder mehr, denn dann wird auch nicht mehr genau so gut gekühlt...
> 
> Ausserdem kann ein Radiator auch so verbaut werden das von der Raumtemperatur gekühlt wird und nicht von der Wärme was die Grafikkarte unter Last ins Gehäuse abgibt.



Ich habe noch keinen AIO test gelesen, bei welchem bessere temps als mit genannten Luftkühlern erreicht wurden. Mal abgesehen von 2 Grad vielleicht. Und die Vorteile eines Luftkühlers sind da einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: FÃ¼r i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und LÃ¼fter gesucht*

Du kannst aber nicht eine AIO mit einem 420mm Radiator mit einer Luftkühlung vergleichen.
Das selbe wäre wenn ich ein Wagen mit 100 PS und 200 PS vergleichen möchte.

Klar nehme ich mir eine AIO mit 240mm und einen guten Luftkühler wird es kein großen Unterschied geben, erstecht nicht wenn es sich sogar nur um einem mit 120 oder 140mm Radiator handelt.

Hier mal ein Test:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: YouTube

Auf Youtube gibt es noch weitere Videos dazu.

In diesem Video ist der Unterschied nicht groß weil es sich hier um ein 240mm AIO handelt.
YouTube

Aus diesem Grund schrieb ich auch das wenn AIO mindestens 280mm verwendt werden sollen, da dieser Radiator an einem 360mm recht nahe kommt.
Besser ist natürlich was mit einem 420mm und in Idle hat man noch den Vorteil das die Lüfter sehr langsam laufen können.

Oder es muss schon was sehr wuchtiges her wie der Nocuta D15 her.
Da der hier wirklich was reißen kann.

Der 9900K  kann ganz schön heiß werden und passt die Kühlung nicht wird der Prozessor herunter takten oder man ist gezwungen OC rückwärts zu betreiben.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Der test der pcgh mit dem 9900k @5ghz zeigte ganz normale Temperaturen. Nix außergewöhnliches da dieser verlötet ist.
280er und 360er aios haben die selbe Kühlfläche. So merkbar besser kühlen die auch nicht. Jedenfalls bleibt die kühlleustung auf Niveau eines nhd15 oder drp4.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Der test der pcgh mit dem 9900k @5ghz zeigte ganz normale Temperaturen. Nix außergewöhnliches da dieser verlötet ist.
> 280er und 360er aios haben die selbe Kühlfläche. So merkbar besser kühlen die auch nicht. Jedenfalls bleibt die kühlleustung auf Niveau eines nhd15 oder drp4.



Im Test sind ihnen wohl die Luftkühler ausgegangen weshalb der Test auch mit einer AIO vollzogen wurde... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wz_TZnonw6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ansonsten,,, ich habe mein custom Loop, wer was anderes einbauen will... gerne warum nicht... mir im Grunde auch egal.
Ich werde halt dann nur etwas schmunzeln wenn das nächstes Thema erscheint.... 9900K Temperaturen viel zu hoch... 

Und bezogen auf den Lot solltest du dir mal dieses Video anschauen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ccqid7FcjOU:487

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ausserdem ist es falsch die Fläche von einem 280 und einem 360 Radiator als identisch zu bezeichnen. Der Unterschied hier nur so gering das sich wegen dem Platzbedarf sich nicht lohnt ein 360er zu verbauen, denn das ganze kann auch ausgerechnet werden.

280x140x30 = 1176000 
360x120x30 = 1296000

Nur auf die Fläche bezogen:

280x140 = 39200
360x120  = 43200


----------



## TrueRomance (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Ne custom ist ja auch ne andere Liga.
Ja bei der pcgh wurde ne AIO genutzt. Und? Wie gesagt kühlt diese nicht besser.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ne custom ist ja auch ne andere Liga.
> Ja bei der pcgh wurde ne AIO genutzt. Und? Wie gesagt kühlt diese nicht besser.


Natürlich ist das eine andere Liga, aber darum geht es nicht.
Aber wieso ist das eine andere Liga? Ich habe Kühlflüssigkeit wie bei einer AIO, ich habe Schläuche wie bei einer AIO und auch ein CPU-Kühler der nicht besser die Temperatur aufnimmt. Der Unterschied liegt nur in der Fläche der Radiatoren und das die Pumpe entkoppelt werden kann.

Du kauft eine CPU für über 500 Euro und sparst dann an der Kühlung mit der Hoffnung das am ende alles laufen wird.
Lege die Kühlung lieber etwas höher an, denn dir ist nicht bekannt was für eine Spannung anliegen wird, da jedes Board und auch jede CPU hierzu anders ausfällt und ja das Board macht hier auch sein teil mit aus.

Ausserdem hatte ich nicht geschrieben das nicht mit Luft gekühlt werden soll, sondern das in diesem Fall ein guter Luftkühler gekauft werden soll.
Habe es früher auch toll gefunden solch ein Monster im Gehäuse zu  haben, heute erfreue ich mich jedoch ohne Probleme an meine Arbeitsspeicher und Grafikkarte dran kommen zu können. Früher musste ich um die Grafikkarte ausbauen zu können den kompletten CPU Kühler abnehmen.

Zudem saugt der Luftkühler unter Last die heiße Temperatur der Grafikkarte ein und das lässt sich mit einer AIO auch verhindern.
Nur sind manche der Annahme der Radiator muss oben verbaut werden damit im nicht zu kalt wird und mit der warmen Luft der Grafikkarte gekühlt wird.



			
				TrueRomance schrieb:
			
		

> Ja bei der pcgh wurde ne AIO genutzt. Und? Wie gesagt kühlt diese nicht besser.


Und das kannst du nun belegen oder plapperst du nur irgendwas raus was andere die es auch nicht getestet haben weiter geben?!
Fakt ist das Wasser besser und schneller Temperatur aufnehmen und abtransportieren kann.

Ausserdem gibt es kein UND? weil hier direkt auf Nummer sicher gegangen wurde und man sich auf Wasser für den Test entschieden hat. Wir bekommen auch nicht alle Testversuche angezeigt... es kann genau so sein das mit Luft zuvor nicht zufriedenstellend war.

Habe letztens auch jemand mit Luftkühlung im Forum getroffen und er meinte damit auch das es geht, aber er hat Einschränkungen mit OC und konnte nicht ganz so hoch gehen wie er gerne wollte.



iWebi schrieb:


> und sind dafür auch viel zu teuer. Eine halbwegs gute kostet ja schon 140 Euro und das wäre es mir nicht wert.
> Die 240mm mal außen vor die sind sowieso nicht auf Augenhöhe mit einer ordentlichen Luftkühlung.


Ist für mich das selbe als wenn jemand richtig Geld für teure Hardware ausgibt und am ende kein Geld für ein gescheites Netzteil hat.
Und dein Nocuta was in diesem Sinn nicht schlecht ist, ist auch nicht billig.

Da irrst du dich aber, die 240mm liegen genau auf Augenhöhe, daher sagt man in der Regel das es sich hier nicht lohnt, da Luftkühler mit der selben Kühlleistung günstiger sind.

Und hier schreibst du selbst das du mit Luft nicht weiter kommst.



iWebi schrieb:


> Hä? Nicht gut übertakten zu können? 4,8 GHz ist für eine Luftkühlung halt das maximal mögliche. Du kannst doch nicht von dir ausgehen mit deiner Wasserkühlung.
> 
> Soll ich dir links schicken mit selben bedingungen das es jawohl über 5 GHz geht?
> 
> ...



Dein Prozessor hat auch 8 Kerne, müsste ja dann bei dir auch gehen.
Oder man kauft wie ich bereits schrieb ein Luftkühler und bleibt bei dem was dann halt möglich ist.(Wie in deinem Fall, was so auch korrekt ist.)
Vielleicht berichtet dann jemand davon, dann sind wir am ende etwas gelernter...


----------



## IICARUS (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*



iWebi schrieb:


> Willst du behaupten ich Lüge? Ich hatte wie du weißt eine AIO mit 280mm und kam auch damit nicht besser weg auch nicht mehr Takt. Hör doch auf dir das gelumpe schön zu reden. Die bieten für deren Aufpreis einfach nicht mehr.
> 
> Nur eine vollwertige Wasserkühlung hilft hier weiter. Alles andere ist rausgeschmissenes Geld.
> 
> ...


Was hat das mit Lügen zu tun, du hast die AIO nicht verbaut wie man es machen sollte.
Es macht ein Unterschied ob die Lüfter durch pusten oder daran nur lutschen.

Ausserdem hängt am ende auch alles von der Drehzahl ab, denn ich kann auch die Lüfter so langsam drehen lassen das die Wassertemperatur heiß wird und alles überhitzt.
Zudem war deine Pumpe auch defekt und daher kann es an allem liegen wieso du nicht zufrieden warst.
Ich hingegen habe letztens sogar nur eine 240er AIO verbaut und komischerweise ist die besser als der EKL K2 Kühler der mal in einem Vergleichstest so gut wie dein Nocuta D15 abgeschnitten ist. Hier liegt die CPU Temperatur ganze 10°C niedriger und die AIO kosten aktuell mit 64 Euro nicht mehr als dein Nocuta Kühler. 

Ausserdem kann es auch sein das du Luft drin hattest oder der Kühler verdreckt war weshalb die Kühlleistung nicht ausreichend war und deine Silent Loop ist auch dazu bekannt das dessen Pumpen schnell defekt gehen. Mir ist nicht bekannt was du getestet haben willst, aber was du behauptest ist nicht normal.

Nimm als Beispiel die neue AIO von EK, die hat die Pumpe sogar am Radiator dran und ist sogar noch modular erweiterbar.
Mit seinem 360mm oder 280mm Radiator bringt sie auch genug Kühlfläche mit.
EK Water Blocks EK-MLC Phoenix 360 Core-Modul fuer AiO-…
EK Water Blocks EK-MLC Phoenix 280 Core-Modul fuer AiO-…

Oder mit 240mm: EK Water Blocks EK-MLC Phoenix 240 Core-Modul fuer AiO-…

In  diesem Video wird die CPU schon mit einem 240mm Radiator ausgezeichnet gekühlt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=67glAjdvwLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Dein Nocuta D15 schneidet schon mit normalen 240mm Radiator AIOs schlechter ab.*
Irgendwas ist bei dir schief gelaufen und ich hatte auch schon Hardware die defekt war und habe denoch nicht ein Produkt als schlecht abgestempelt nur weil ich mit meinem Produkt Pech hatte. Wieso glaubst du baut heute noch die Autoindustrie auf Wasser gekühlte Motorentechnik. Luftgekühlt gab es früher auch und wenn diese besser gewesen wäre hätten sich Wasser gekühlte Motoren nicht durchsetzen können!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: EK Predator 240 im Test: Modulare All-in-One mit Laing DDC und Radiator aus Kupfer (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## IICARUS (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k Ram,Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*



iWebi schrieb:


> Wie auch immer.
> 
> 
> Dann haue ich mal den Gegenteil Test rein, da sieht es es dann nicht mehr gut aus
> ...


Du bestätigst hier sogar meine Aussage, denn dein Nocuta fällt auch in deinen Links schlechter ab... 
Und bedenke das ich und du jetzt Tests gelistet haben wo es sich nur um eine AIO mit 240mm Radiator handelt und falls du dich noch erinnerst habe ich NICHT zu einem 240mm AIO empfohlen sondern mindesten auf 280 und größer zu gehen!

Und da du selbst einen 280mm AIO hattest muss bei dir was nicht gepasst haben, da laut den Tests schon 240mm mit weniger Fläche dein Nocuta schlagen. 
Oder du Lügst vielleicht doch....? 
Nein Quatsch, bei dir muss was angelegen haben wieso es nicht gut abgeschnitten ist. 

Mehr Fläche hat schon sein Sinn, da mehr Wärme an die Luft abgegeben werden kann und hat dann noch den Vorteil das wenns passt auch mit weniger Drehzahl das ganze betrieben werden kann. Durch die größeren oder mehrere Lüfter kann noch effektiver gekühlt werden. Siehst du ja an deinem Nocuta mit 3x 150mm Lüfter was du drauf geschnallt hast.

Und so ganz nebenbei vermisse ich jetzt mit deinem Monster Kühler deine schönen LEDs der Arbeitsspeicher... 
Schade das du damals soviel dafür bezahlt hast... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Ja bei 1000 U/min ist der Unterschied nicht groß, die Lüfter können noch mehr Drehzahl aufbauen und bei dir wird es auch erst viel besser wenn hohe Drehzahlen anliegen. Ausserdem verpasse der Silent Loop noch Nocuta Lüfter die ein besseren Druck aufbauen können wo nicht soviel wieder durch den Lüfter zurück kommt und es sieht wieder ganz anders aus.

Bei dieser Drehzahl wird die hälfte wieder durch den Lüfter zurück entweichen.
Habe diese Silent Wings 2 selbst hier bei mir und die hatte ich mal an meinem Mora getestet. Hielt ich die Hand vor den Lüfter konnte ich deutlich ein Luftstrom spüren. Und so leise wie die Nocuta die ich jetzt drauf gebaut habe sind sie auch nicht. Mit den Nocuta hingegen kann  ich kaum was spüren, bedeutet es wird ein besserer Druck aufgebaut was wirklich am ende durch den Radiator gedrückt wird.

Finde BQ jetzt als AIO auch nicht gut, da gibt es sicherlich besseres.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Wie gesagt, 2 bis 4 grad sind zum einen nicht der Rede wert und wenn man die kühlleistung noch in Verbindung mit der Lautstärke setzt, kein Mensch lässt die luffis mit voller drehzahl drehen, ist es völlig wumpe. Da steht ein nh d15 auf Augenhöhe mit einer 360er AIO.
Und der Luftkühler hat mehr Vorteile als ein Wasserkasten.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, 2 bis 4 grad sind zum einen nicht der Rede wert und wenn man die kühlleistung noch in Verbindung mit der Lautstärke setzt, kein Mensch lässt die luffis mit voller drehzahl drehen, ist es völlig wumpe. Da steht ein nh d15 auf Augenhöhe mit einer 360er AIO.
> Und der Luftkühler hat mehr Vorteile als ein Wasserkasten.


Wo hat er mehr Vorteile... bitte mal nennen!

Ich nenne dir mal die von der Wasserkühlung.
kompakter
kleiner
leichter
Sieht Optisch besser aus
Grafikkarte wird nicht verbaut
Arbeitsspeicher können höher sein und werden nicht verbaut
Kann überall dran kommen
mit ausreichender Kühlfläche kühler und leiser
muss richtig verbaut nicht die warme Luft der Grafikkarte zum kühlen mit nutzen
kein hässlicher Klotz im Gehäuse
kann besser transportiert werden ohne angst haben zu müssen das eine unsanfte Bewegung durch die Masse des Kühler das Board beschädigt wird.
Ihr zieht alle AIOs über ein Kam.... sind alle Luftkühler so gut wie der Nocuta?!
Der Nocuta ist aber schon ein sehr gute Kühler... jeder der auch der Meinung ist kann ja diesen Kühler verbauen... mich juckt es am ende ehe nicht. 
Bekomme ja nichts wenn jemand eine AIO kauft... warum sollte ich mich in diesem Thema daher weiter abrackern... 

Frohe Weihnachten und freut euch aufs neue Jahr... vielleicht steht ein Nocuta Kühler unters Weinachtbaum...


----------



## TrueRomance (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Der Luftkühler kann nicht kaputt gehen. Keine Pumpe die Probleme machen kann.

Mehr Vorteile brauch ich nicht. 

Wie teuer wird die AIO mit referenzluffis? 
Das steht gleich gar nicht mehr im Verhältniss. 

Muss ein Kühler kompakt sein? Unter den drp pro4 passen sogar die Trident Z.

Rein von der kühlleistung lohnt keine AIO.

Mit serienluffis, referenzluffis sämtlichen Drehzahlen... 

Noctua NH-D15 im Test - Hardwareluxx

Ausser platz und ästhetische Vorlieben gibt es keinen Grund für ne AIO.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Der Luftkühler kann nicht kaputt gehen. Keine Pumpe die Probleme machen kann.

Mehr Vorteile brauch ich nicht. 

Wie teuer wird die AIO mit referenzluffis? 
Das steht gleich gar nicht mehr im Verhältniss. 

Muss ein Kühler kompakt sein? Unter den drp pro4 passen sogar die Trident Z.

Rein von der kühlleistung lohnt keine AIO.

Mit serienluffis, referenzluffis sämtlichen Drehzahlen... 

Noctua NH-D15 im Test - Hardwareluxx

Ausser platz und ästhetische Vorlieben gibt es keinen Grund für ne AIO.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Die Pumpen halten normalerweise auch lange, wenn nicht gerade eine Silent Loop gekauft wird, denn da ist ein Ausfall schon beim betrachten des Kühlers im Shop vorprogrammiert. 

Und AIOs halten auch lange wenn gewusst wie... 
Klar ein Luftkühler pustest du nur einmal durch und schon ist er wieder frei, aber alles hat seine Vor und Nachteile.
Und ich betrachte hier alle Vorzüge sonst hätte ich nicht so viel Geld für ein custom Loop ausgegeben.

Schau dir mal andere AIOs an, da halten die Pumpen eine Ewigkeit und die Lüfter sind zum teil sogar besser.
Klar verbaut man sich noch Nocuta Lüfter wird es nicht billig. Aber billig ist so ein 9900K auch nicht und mit billig ist man bei so ein System am falschem Platz.
Leistung verlangt auch eine besondere Kühlung oder meinst das ein Sportwagen mit Trabi Luftkühlung und Bremsen auskommen würde.. 



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ausser platz und ästhetische Vorlieben gibt es keinen Grund für ne AIO.


Das ist deine Meinung dazu, aber wir müssen nicht alle gleicher Meinung sein und es würde auch keine AIOs zu kaufen geben würden wir alle deiner Meinung sein.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Hat nichts mit meinung zu tun. Ich habe schon viele Tests gelesen da ich selber mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe. Und die Kühlleistung ist auf jeden Fall kein Grund für ne AIO. Das sieht bei ner custom natürlich anders aus.
Und so bleibt als Grund nur die Ästhetik.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Für mich zählen Tests. Und wenn jemand fragt welche kühlung für den 9900k, dann zählen diese. Und wie gesagt hat mich bezüglich der kühlleistung um die es ja geht, noch keiner überzeugt. Ob mit nem 9900k oder threadripper oder was weiß ich, Spiel ja keine Rolle.

Und wenn ich überlege, dass eine 360 mit 3 neuen referenzluffis über 200 Taler kostet... Das dreifache eines drp4, dann ist ne AIO noch überflüssiger. Dafür kann ich schon fast nen custom loop zusammen Schustern. Natürlich nicht mit nem mora.


----------



## xinny92 (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Besitze momentan diesen Lüfter für den i7 2600k wäre der noch nutzbar ?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asset.php?fid=893068&uid=123502&d=1545169098


----------



## xinny92 (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Ja sorry wusste nicht das der auch für dein i9 nutzbar ist.


----------



## Lordac (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Servus,





xinny92 schrieb:


> Besitze momentan diesen *Lüfter* für den i7 2600k, wäre der noch nutzbar?


das Bild zeigt einen CPU-*Kühler* (wenn es um die *Kühlung* einer CPU geht spricht man immer von einem CPU-*Kühler*). Dieser besteht aus einem *Kühlkörper **klick* an dem (in diesem Fall) zwei *Lüfter* *klack* per Klammern befestigt sind.

Ob du den CPU-Kühler noch nutzen kannst hängt davon ab ob er zu dem Sockel kompatibel ist welchen du möchtest, in deinem Fall ist das der Sockel 1151 v2. Der entscheidende Punkt ist die Montage des Kühlkörpers auf der CPU bzw. dem Mainboard, nicht der Lüfter !

Dein Link führt bei mir zu nichts, eine konkrete Angabe welches Modell du hast wäre gut.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Das sieht bei ner custom natürlich anders aus.


Wieso sieht es damit anders aus, denn das versuche ich dir die ganze Zeit klar zu machen, dass AIO nicht gleich AIO ist.
Denn egal ob AIO oder Custom... das Grundprinzip ist immer das selbe... einziger unterschied ist nur das bei einer modularen Wasserkühlung zum besserem befüllen und entlüften ein AGB noch dazwischen sitzt. Am Rest ändert sich nichts... bis auf die Menge an Fläche der Radiatoren und hier obliegt es jedem wie viel verbaut wird. 

Beide haben Radiatoren, beide haben Schäuche, beide haben eine Pumpe.
Eine custom Wakü ist auch ein geschlossenes System und wird nur durch die verbauten Teile nicht besser.
Besser wird es nur dadurch das zum einem die Pumpe separat verbaut werden kann und so unhörbar entkoppelt werden kann und das zum besserem befüllen ein AGB dazwischen verbaut wird. Aber egal ob Custom oder AIO, in beide Systeme wird mit der Zeit Wasser verdunsten, in beiden kann sich Verunreinigung am Kühler oder Radiatoren absetzen und den Durchfluss und daher auch die Temperaturen verschlechtern.

Beides kann zerlegt, gereinigt und neu befüllt werden.
Nur ist dieser Vorgang mit separatem AGB viel einfacher und dadurch auch etwas besser.

Aber wenn ich mir eine custom Wakü mit nur einem 240mm Radiator verbaue bin ich nicht besser als eine AIO von der Kühlleistung oder durch die Lautstärke je nach Drehzahl der Lüfter. Eine AIO reicht meist mit einer Kühlfläche von 280, 360 oder 420 für die CPU aus und kann sogar auch mit nur einem 240mm Radiator betrieben werden, aber dann wird man nicht unbedingt besser wie Luft werden.

Aber Vorteile wie Optik und das alles besser erreicht werden kann ist bei einer AIO immer noch besser.
Mittlerweile gibt es auch Pumpen die selbst mit AIOs recht leise sind. Klar absolut leise wird man es nicht hin bekommen da die Pumpe immer irgendwo fest verbaut ist und in diesem Sinn nicht entkoppelt ist.

Ich könnte auch eine custom Wakü ohne AGB verbauen und wäre dann identisch zu einer AIO.
Luftkühler sind gut, aber haben halt ihre Grenzen und Wasser transportiert besonders im oberen Temperatur Bereich die Temperatur besser ab, sonst würde sich keiner eine Wasserkühlung verbauen.

Du scheinst aber auch keine eigene Erfahrungen dazu zu haben, denn das zeigt schon deine Einstellung dazu.
Denn sonst würdest du etwas anders darüber denken. Oft wird auch der gleiche Mist was andere dazu aussagen mit aus geplappert und das finde ich richtig daneben, denn ich kann nur was als Empfehlung weiter geben wenn ich mich auch selbst von überzeugt habe und nicht irgend ein Unsinn weiter geben was ich irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt wurde.

Ich habe letztens eine AIO von Cooler Master verbaut und der EKL K2 ist schon ein mächtiger Kühler der zuvor verbaut war.
Der Radiator ist nur ein 240mm, aber der reicht vollkommen aus da es sich hier nur um einen 4790K auf 4,5 GHz handelt. Die Temperaturen waren unter Last max. bei 72°C mit dem EKL K2, was so auch schon ganz gut war. Da ich aber zufällig so eine AIO zusammen mit meinem 9900K als Set gekauft habe und ich die AIO nicht brauchte wurde die AIO ins neue Gehäuse von meinem Sohn verbaut. Mit der AIO kommt er nun nicht höher als 65°C.

Klar das ist jetzt auch nicht viel, aber sein Rechner mit Echtglas Seitenteil sieht nun Optisch viel schöner aus und nun muss auch der CPU Kühler nicht mehr ausgebaut werden sollte mal die Grafikkarte ausgetauscht werden und an Arbeitsspeicher kann er nun nutzen was er möchte. Jetzt kommt er auch schön an seine Laufwerke dran da dieser Klotz als Kühler nicht mehr dicht davor steht.

Hier noch ein Unterschied, selbes System mit Luft und Grafikkarte Luft, CPU Wasser und Grafikkarte Luft und dann alles mit Wasser gekühlt. Zu der Zeit war noch mein 6700K und eine 1070 Grafikkarte verbaut. Aber es handelt sich um das selbe Board und auch das selben Gehäuse. Bei dem Luftkühler handelt es sich auch um den EKL K2, da ich diesen Kühler in zwei Rechner verbaut hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie aus den ersten zwei Bilder gut zu sehen war es nicht möglich ohne ausbauen des CPU Kühlers an die Verringerung der Grafikkarte dran zu kommen. Zudem konnte ich nur bestimmte Arbeitsspeicher verbauen die unter dem Kühler noch passten. Das Ausbauen ist ohne den CPU-Kühler ausbauen zu möglich ebenso nicht möglich. Zudem konnte ich mir zu der Zeit keine schöne Arbeitsspeicher mit LEDs kaufen, da dies Sinnlos unter dem Kühler gewesen wären. Bild 2 mit Luftgekühlter Grafikkarte war da schon viel besser.

Hier ein Test von mir Gestern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kannst mit Luftkühlung und dem 9900K knicken, denn da wird dir die Temperatur an die 100°C ansteigen.
Der 9900K ist zwar verlötet aber der Lot ist so schlecht das die Wärme nicht schnell genug auf den Kühler übertragen wird und daher sollte hier die beste mögliche Kühllösung bevorzugt werden. Wenn nicht muss man halt Kompromisse eingehen und das ist nur durch weniger OC möglich. Im schlimmsten Fall wird man sogar einen niedrigen Takt auf alle Kerne setzen und verschenkt Leistung wofür man aber bezahlt hat!



xinny92 schrieb:


> Besitze momentan diesen Lüfter für den i7 2600k wäre der noch nutzbar ?
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asset.php?fid=893068&uid=123502&d=1545169098


Ist ein guter Luftkühler und würde ich zunächst mal schauen wie es damit laufen wird. 
Kaufen kann man später immer noch was anderes.

Für Stock und ggf. etwas OC wird er bestimmt ausreichend sein.
Mit OC wirst du dich um die 4,3 bis 4,5 GHZ bewegen, mit etwas Glück erreichst du auch die 4,7 GHz auf alle Kerne.

Mit 5 GHz wird es aber schwierig werden, da am ende auch alles von der benötigten Spannung mit abhängt und hier kommt es auch auf die CPU und dessen Güte ab. Eine CPU braucht auch um so heißer sie wird immer mehr Spannung, daher schränkt man sich mit hohen Temperaturen nicht nur in diesem Bereich ein sondern erreicht auch bezogen auf die Spannung ihre Grenzen. Beides ist daher von  ein einander auch abhängig... bedeutet... mehr Spannung mehr Temperatur, mehr Temperatur bedeutet das auch die CPU mehr Spannung benötigt um stabil laufen zu können.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: FÃ¼r i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und LÃ¼fter gesucht*



iWebi schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist BQ da auch einfach schlecht drin und sollten bei Lüfter bleiben.



Deshalb haben sie sich an Alphacool gewendet und zu denen gesagt: "Gebt uns eure Technik und wir schnallen da unsere Lüfter drauf, damit wir eure laute Eisbär in einen Silent Loop verwandeln können!"  

Da wo be quiet! drauf steht, ist nicht immer zu 100% be quiet! drin! 

Mit einer Silent Loop holt man sich halt Alphacool Technik (bis auf die Lüfter) in sein System, das sollte man sich bewusst sein. 

Ich bin jedenfalls mit meiner erweiterten Eisbär/Eiswolf AiO mit 2 x 280er Radiatoren genauso zufrieden wie mit meinem alten Custom Kreislauf... ist doch erstaunlich oder? 

Wer sich um ein P/L-Verhältnis Gedanken macht bei seiner Kühlung für den ist Wakü halt nichts und der kann für mich auch bei seiner Lösung bleiben, aber dieses ständige "Wakü/ AiOs sind zu teuer und  überflüssig, weil Lukü auch leise sein kann für weniger Geld!" bin ich einfach nur noch leid. 

Da hilft auch keine nachträgliche Egalitätaussage im Bezug auf die persönlichen Vorlieben des Gegenüber, denn wenn es einen wirklich am Anus vorbei geht ist einem die höhere finanzielle Ausgabe des Gegenüber, um das gleiche Ziel zu erreichen auch keine Diskussion in einem Forum wert.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Der einzige echte Vorteil einer Wakü egal ob Custom oder AIO ist, dass im Vollausbau einfach mehr Kühlfläche verbaut werden kann wie mit einer LuKü möglich wäre. Hinzu kommt selbst verständlich noch die freiere Platzierbarkeit.

Erkauft wird das ganze dann insbesondere mit einem höheren Anschaffungspreis, ggf. anstrengenderer Austausch von Komponenten und Wartungsintensität.

Letztendlich ist nämlich auch eine WaKü am Ende funktionsbedingt nichts anderes als eine LuKü lediglich der Einbauort der Kühler(Radiatoren) wird durch den zusätzlichen Wärmetauscher(CPU Kühler) an eine andere Stelle verlegt.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Richtig, aber wenn ich schon Geld für einen 9900K habe was zwischen 600-700 Euro kostet dann möchte ich mich am ende nicht durch die Kühlung einschränken lassen und mit weniger Leistung den Prozessor laufen lassen, denn dann kann mir das ganze auch schenken und einen 2700X von AMD kaufen was die Hälfte kostet und genau so gut laufen wird.

In diesem Video wird sogar empfohlen den 9900K nur mit 4,3 GHz zu betreiben weil er so heiß werden kann.
YouTube

Macht für mich kein Sinn eine CPU so teuer zu kaufen und dann in der Leistung zu beschneiden.
Es geht mir in diesem Thema auch speziell um den 9900K, mit anderen Prozessoren wäre ich mit dir der selben Meinung.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Hier mal eine Aussage mit einem Luftkühler und das ist genau was ich in diesem Thema die ganze Zeit versuche klar zu machen.
Natürlich ist gegen sein vorgehen nichts gegen zu sagen, aber wenn ich mir die Königsklasse kaufe dann möchte ich auch die volle Leistung ausfahren wofür ich auch bezahlt habe!!
Daher... bei dieser CPU hängt alles von der Kühlung ab!



Buggi85 schrieb:


> Ich betreibe den 9900k mit dem EKL Brocken 3. Wenn die CPU ungebremst läuft, erreicht sie 89+ Grad bei 155W Leistungsaufnahme. Wenn ich ihn auf 95W oder 120W begrenze tritt an meinem MSI Z370 Gaming M5 eine Art Spulenfiepen auf. Ich lasse daher das Long/Short duration power limit offen, habe allerdings die maximale Stromaufnahme auf 140A abgeriegelt, Damit liegt die Leistungsaufnahme bei max. 120W. Adaptive Vcore hab ich auf 1,13V undervolted. Mit dem Setting taktet er zwischen 4,3 und 4,5 GHz bei 67-70 Grad. Lüfterkurve des Brocken 3 ist auf 100% ab 70 Grad eingestellt. Bin soweit zufrieden.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

So ich habe gestern mal ausprobiert was er sich wirklich zieht wenn man ihn "frei" laufen lässt. Bei 5Ghz auf allen Kernen hat der gute definitiv mit Prime 95 small FFT mehr als 200Watt geschluckt. Damit durchbricht er dann auch irgendwann die Kotzgrenze eines NH-D15. Als Kühlfläche standen jeweils ein Radiator mit 240*120*30 und einer mit 360*120*30 nur für die CPU zur Verfügung. 

Die Temperaturen gingen nach einiger Zeit trotzdem in der Spitze bis ~95°C Celsius auf einzelnen Kernen hoch.

Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal das hier die Wärmeableitung vom DIE an den Kühler aufgrund der Fertigung limitiert. Allerdings dürfte ein NH-D15 in diesen Regionen dann langsam auch überfordert sein.

Die von IICARUS gezeigten Beispiele zur AIO vs. NH-D15 sind teilweise witzlos wenn z.B. eine H100 mit 2700rpm Lüftern befeuert wird. Ich vermute mal auch ein NH-D15 würde mit entsprechend hoch drehenden Lüftern noch mehr Leistung abliefern.

Wer würde denn eine AIO freiwillig mit 2700 Umdrehungen betreiben? Das wird doch laut wie Hölle.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*



TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> So ich habe gestern mal ausprobiert was er sich wirklich zieht wenn man ihn "frei" laufen lässt. Bei 5Ghz auf allen Kernen hat der gute definitiv mit Prime 95 small FFT mehr als 200Watt geschluckt. Damit durchbricht er dann auch irgendwann die Kotzgrenze eines NH-D15. Als Kühlfläche standen jeweils ein Radiator mit 240*120*30 und einer mit 360*120*30 nur für die CPU zur Verfügung.
> 
> Die Temperaturen gingen nach einiger Zeit trotzdem in der Spitze bis ~95°C Celsius auf einzelnen Kernen hoch.
> 
> ...


Das ganze ist nicht witzlos weil auch eine AIO mit entsprechenden Radaitoren erweitre werden kann.
Ist nur eine Kostenfrage und ganz ehrlich, wenn ich Geld für einen Prozessor habe der über 600 Euro kostet dann kein Geld für eine gescheite Kühlung habe dann ist es schon irgendwo traurig.

Und ja das konnte ich selbst mit meiner custom Wakü nachstellen da mit extreme Tests der Lot es nicht schafft schnell genug die Wärme zu übertragen.
Solange ich nur mit Prime95 oder andere Benchmark ausgeführt habe hielten sich die Temperaturen zwar nicht niedrig aber noch unterhalb der Kotzgrenze. Mit LinpackXtreme was auch AVX mit verwendet konnte ich die CPU sogar dazu bringen das sie bei 100°C herunter getaktet hat.

Aber diese ganzen Test haben rein gar nichts zu sagen, da ich nicht täglich PrimeTV schaue und mit normalen Anwendungen und Spiele die CPU genug Zeit hat die Wärme auf den Kühler zu übertragen und die Temperaturen dazu sich vollkommen im Normalem Bereich bewegen. So ist es dann auch möglich mit normalen Drehzahlen eine vernünftige Temperatur zu erziehen.

Schau mal... in diesem Test Prime95 und Heaven Benchmark zugleich, der Prozessor bringt zwar wie du auch meinst hohe Temperaturen sind aber noch nicht an der Kotzgrenze und dies sogar mit 5 GHz auf alle Kerne.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt reale Bedienungen mit einem Spiel, auch mit 5 GHz auf alle Kerne.
Die Temperaturen sind super und dass mit so hohem Takt und die Lüfter laufen dabei alle nur mit bis zu 550 U/min.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mach das mal mit Luft, das wirst du nie hinbekommen!

Und dann kommt noch hinzu das du das ganze gar nicht nachstellen kannst, da du KEINE 9900K hast.
Denn der Unterschied zu den anderen Prozessoren ist das der 9900K meist mit max. 1,300v die 5 GHz schafft. Meiner macht dies sogar nur mit 1,225v unter Last.
Mach das mal mit anderen Prozessoren, da wirst du an die 1,400v drauf packen müssen und das dir dann die Temperatur zu Kopf steigt auch kein WUNDER!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Test wurde LinpackXtreme verwendet was den Prozessor sehr stark belastet und solange ohne AVX getestet wurde waren die Temperaturen selbst hier noch sehr gut. Die hohen max. Werte kamen immer nur dann zustande wenn mit AVX getestet wurde und selbst die sind dadurch das ein AVX-Offset von 3 gesetzt wurde im normalem Bereich.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Die Frage ist eher wie sich die Temperatur unter Realen Bedingungen mit dem NH-D15 verhält und ich vermute mal im Spielealltag hat der durchaus genug Reserven. Ich könnte ja mit der Custom voraussichtlich auch noch bessere Werte erreichen wenn ich das Board nicht wie gestern beim ersten Testen da die "automatisch voreingestellte" Spannung draufprügeln lasse.

Optimiert ist bei mir bisher ja noch gar nichts.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich selber würde ihn auch nicht mit einer LuKü kühlen wollen, es sollte für den Alltagseinsatz und ohne allcore 5ghz aber durchaus machbar sein.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Da gebe ich dir Recht, das würde mich auch interessieren da der NH-D15 ein sehr guter Luftkühler ist.
Aber da wird es wahrscheinlich nicht anders ausfallen als mit einer normalen AIO ohne genug Radiatorenfläche, da die Fläche auch hier irgendwo ihre Grenzen erreicht.

Und wie bereits geschrieben muss es keine custom sein, da auch eine AIO mit ausreichender Kühlfläche verbaut werden kann.
Ist nur die Frage des Geldes.

Und auch custom muss nicht teuer sein.

*Warenkorb bei Caseking:*

 8 x Anschluss G1/4 Zoll auf 13/10mm = *2,90*€* 
 3 x Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 13/10 mm - 1m = *3,90*€* 
 1 x aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l = *7,90*€* 
 1 x MagiCool Copper Radiator - 280 mm = *49,90*€* 
 1 x Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe = *39,90*€* 
 1 x MagiCool Copper Radiator III Slim - 360 mm = *39,90*€* 
 1 x EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy MX = *45,90*€* 
*Summe: 224,39*€
* (incl. Versand 5,99*€)

Und hier habe ich zwei Radiatoren mit ausgewählt um mit niedriger Drehzahl kühlen zu können, sonst würde der Gesamtpreis sich nur auf etwa 150 Euro beziehen und nicht teurer als eine gute AIO sein die aber schlecht erweitert werden kann und nie ganz die Vorzüge einer modularen Wasserkühlung erreichen wird. Natürlich hängt am ende alles von den Ausgewählten Teile ab, denn ab hier kann sich dann vom Preis wieder viel tun.

Klar kostet mehr als ein Luftkühler, aber es kann im Nachhinein noch eine Grafikkarte mit eingebunden werden.
Ausserdem kann so ein System sehr viele Jahre immer weiter mit übernommen werden und auch einzeln noch erweitert oder austauscht werden.
Damit ist es dann auch möglich leise und kühl zu kühlen und die wird weniger kosten als eine AIO die erweitert werden kann. Wobei solche AIOs immer spezielle Anschlüsse haben und die Erweiterungen dazu nicht ganz so billig sind und am ende immer noch ein AGB  zum besserem befüllen und entlüften fehlen würde.

Klar es können auch zwei 280mm Radiatoren genommen werden, da der 280er nicht weit vom 360 entfernt ist oder statt den 360er noch ein 420er dazu.

Und die Pumpe ist so leise das man sie nicht hören kann.
Natürlich kann sie dann auch gut entkoppelt werden da sie nirgendwo mit fest verbaut werden muss.



TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich selber würde ihn auch nicht mit einer LuKü kühlen wollen, es sollte für den Alltagseinsatz und ohne allcore 5ghz aber durchaus machbar sein.


Richtig, weil wir hier von 5GHz auf alle Kerne sprechen und das ist ein anderes Kaliber als wenn nur 4 Kerne auf 5 Ghz übertaktet werden. Was ggf. möglich wäre Stock, denn hier taktet die CPU zwischen 4,7 und 5 GHz. Unter Last innerhalb von Spielen würde die CPU dann auf 4,7 GHz auf alle Kerne takten.

Aber wie aus meinen Zitat gut zu lesen kommt jemand mit dem EKL Brocken3 der auch nicht schlecht ist nur auf 4,3 bis 4,5 Ghz auf alle Kerne.
Natürlich ist der Nocuta da noch etwas besser und könnte da vielleicht sogar die 4,7 GHz auf alle Kerne schaffen.


----------



## TrueRomance (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir Recht, das würde mich auch interessieren da der NH-D15 ein sehr guter Luftkühler ist.
> Aber da wird es wahrscheinlich nicht anders ausfallen als mit einer normalen AIO ohne genug Radiatorenfläche, da die Fläche auch hier irgendwo ihre Grenzen erreicht.



Nicht anders ausfallen als mit einer normalen AIO? Du hast doch die ganze Zeit genau das Gegenteil behauptet. Diese Aussage entspricht genau dem, was ich gesagt habe.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Nicht anders ausfallen als mit einer normalen AIO? Du hast doch die ganze Zeit genau das Gegenteil behauptet. Diese Aussage entspricht genau dem, was ich gesagt habe.


Richtig, aber auch immer genau lesen was ich schreibe, denn ich habe immer AIOs mit großer Fläche angeschrieben und noch besser wenn diese erweitert wird.
100% kann ich es dann auch nicht bestimmen da ich das ganze nicht mit einer AIO testen konnte und hier nur auf die Erfahrung bauen kann was ich allgemein mit Wasserkühlung habe.



iWebi schrieb:


> Ich kann nur mit Skylake-X dienen aber sollte ungefähr auf 9900K übertragbar sein.


Schau dir mal mein letztes Bild im Beitrag an, 5 GHz auf alle Kerne mit nur 1,225v.

Möchte ich auf 5,4 GHz gehen muss ich schon dazu 1,340v drauf geben und die 200 MHz werden bei dir auch in einer anderen Spannungsstufe landen wo du plötzlich viel mehr Spannung benötigst. Beispiel mein 6700K. Der hat mit 4,5 GHz nur 1,200v gebraucht. Nun könnte man meinen das sie problemlos die 5 GHz schaffen würde und genau hier liegt das Problem. Selbst für 4,9 GHz musste ich schon 1,400v haben und die 5 GHz waren nur mit 1,520v möglich.

Das ganze kann sich daher im oberen Bereich wieder schlagartig ändert wo du kein Vergleich mit deiner CPU ansetzen kannst.
Der 9900K genehmigt sich wenn man PrimeTV schaut auch bis zu 250Watt, aber wie du aus meinen Bilder sehen kannst liege ich unter 95 Watt wenn alles wieder real wird.
Zum Beispiel innerhalb von Spielen.

Ich erreiche nur bis zu 160 Watt wenn ich ein Benchmark ausführe und würde diese vielleicht auch mit Video Bearbeitung erreichen.
Es müssen daher Anwendungen laufen die sehr rechenintensiv sind und den Prozessor sehr stark was abverlangen was so real mit normalen Anwendungen und Spiel nicht der Fall sein wird, auch nicht bei dir. Im übrigem hat mein 6700K auf 4,5 Ghz übertaktet auch bis zu 135 Watt mit Benchmark gezogen, daher ist der 9900K im selben Anwendungsfall nicht sehr weit darüber und ist bei dir dann auch vollkommen normal.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Warum soll das Ergebnis mit mehr Takt auf den Arbeitsspeicher anders aussehen oder meinst du das ganze macht innerhalb Spielen so viel mehr aus 4000 MHz haben zu müssen... 
Hier wird nur der Controller mit übertaktet und ganz ehrlich, ich muss auch nicht über 3600 MHz Speicher haben und damit würde ich noch sehr gut fahren.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Was ich aber in diesem Bereich als nicht zwingend Notwendig ansehe.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Überlege mal selbst... habe einen 9900K und eine 2080 Grafikkarte gekauft, wieso sollte ich kein Geld ausgeben für mehr als 3000 MHz, weil ich es nicht als Notwendig ansehe und alles über 3600 MHz sind nur mit Glück möglich und bewirken kein Unterschied mehr was im nicht messbaren Bereich ausschlaggebend wäre. Also man kann auch Sinnlos was betreiben und sich unnötig einschränken. Deine 4000 MHz würde hier auch kein Apfel mehr reißen.

Ist natürlich meine Meinung dazu, du kannst gerne deine weiter behalten.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*



iWebi schrieb:


> Ich kann nur mit Skylake-X dienen aber sollte ungefähr auf 9900K übertragbar sein.
> 
> 4,8 GHz bei 1.250v
> 
> Komme ich auf 80-85°c.



Du solltest dich mal langsam entscheiden, denn in einem anderem Thema schreibst du was von nur 4,5 GHz und 55-84°C.
Bei 4,8 Ghz ist dein Prozessor schon am Kochen. 

Siehe in dein Beitrag selber:



iWebi schrieb:


> Nein ist nicht mehr verlötet
> 
> Bei normalen Anwendungen wie Spiele komme ich auf 70 und Höchstfall 84°c heraus. Aber das extreme nur beim Spielstart sonst 55-70°c.
> 
> ...




______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________





iWebi schrieb:


> Aber spielt ja nicht Battlefield 1 und 5 dann steigt es bis 100°c da die Serie ähnliche Last wie benchmarks haben.


Du hast weder das erste noch den 5 angetestet, sonst würdest du solch ein Unsinn nicht schreiben. BF1 und 5 lasten den Prozessor schon aus, aber nicht so stark wie Benchmarks. Wo ich in Benchmarks locker 160 Watt erreiche, erreiche ich in BF5 nur max. 93 Watt und liege meist sogar darunter. Mit deinem 8 Kern Prozessor wirst du daher auch so ähnlich liegen.

Siehe Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit diesem Bild bin ich bei 79 Watt!




iWebi schrieb:


> Kenne aber jetzt nicht den Verbrauch von 9900K. Meiner genehmigt sich einiges bis 180W, wenn die richtig gefordert wird.


Nur mit Benchmark oder Stresstest, ansonsten habe ich die 95 Watt mit normalen Anwendungen und Spiele noch nicht überschritten. Vermutlich wird Videobearbeitung auch so ähnlich auslasten, aber das nutze ich selbst nicht so das ich es noch nicht einsehen konnte.



iWebi schrieb:


> Die Lüfter werden da auch schön laut, deshalb ist dass kein 24/7 setting. Bei NH D15 würde ich mal sagen ist die grenze bei 4,6 Skylake-X und 4,7 GHz 9900K.


Bei dir kannst du es aussagen da du das ganze austesten konntest, ich kann es zum 9900K nicht bestimmen, da ich es einfach nicht weiß und keine eigenen Thesen aufbauen möchte. Wird auch niemanden was bringen wenn ich 4,7 GHz verspreche und am ende erreicht er nur 4,3 Ghz.




iWebi schrieb:


> Bei benches geht es auch mal auf 200 Watt rauf. Aber bricht auch schnell ab da das limit erreicht wird mit 105°c


Mit Stresstests komme ich auch auf 200 Watt oder sogar auf die 250 Watt, bei mir bricht aber nichts ab da ich die 100°C noch nicht erreiche wo meine anfängt herunter zu takten. Ein Power Limit habe ich keines gesetzt.



iWebi schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Gesendet von meinem PC...


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Und du solltest nichts schreiben wenn du keine Resonanz und Kritik verträgst.
Kann das nicht nur niederschreiben sondern auch mit etliche Videos und Bilder widerlegen... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qCwjo7OWpBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vjS-vy7SPps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Pn8TgnGjjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-tvYQvWV2wQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r7N5zZRnNWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Habe noch mehr erstellt, kann aber hier nur 5 Videos einstellen.


----------



## Lordac (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Servus,

ich denke "xinny92" hat erst mal genug Beispiele und Argumente bekommen was die Kühllösungen Luft/Wasser betrifft, warten wir doch erst mal ab bis er sich wieder meldet!

Gruß Lordac


----------



## FastKilleR (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Guten Abend liebe Community,

sorry das ich den Thread nochmal herausgrabe, aber ich brauche eure Hilfe. Ich möchte mir in den nächsten Monaten einen komplett neuen PC anschaffen und zusammenbauen. Ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich zu dem i9-9900k greife, weiß aber absolut nicht wie ich den kühlen soll, da ich keinerlei Erfahrung mit einer Wasserkühlung habe.

Gibt es denn irgendwo aktuelle Berichte mit einer Luftkühlung? Ich weiß nichtmal, ob ich den Prozessor übertakten möchte!

Aktuell habe ich mich für diese Konfiguration entschieden - falls diese im Mai noch aktuell ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## IICARUS (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Nimm einen NH-D15 die schneide wirklich gut ab.

Wir hatten mittlerweile einige Themen mit dabei wo dieser Kühler verwendet wurde und User positiv davon berichten konnten.
Lieber was größeres mit etwas Reserven als zu knapp kaufen und dann zweimal kaufen müssen.


----------



## FastKilleR (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Super, vielen Dank! 
Ich werde mit der Zusammenstellung des Computers noch ca. bis Mai warten.
Sollte ich mich dann nach anderer Hardware umsehen oder meinst du, dass das schon ausreichend ist für Gaming (GTA V, Fortnite, BF etc.) ?


----------



## IICARUS (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Wenn's geht würde ich auf die neuen AMD Prozessoren warten, denn von Mai aus wird es bestimmt nicht mehr lange dauern und bis dahin lässt sich im Voraus schwer was vorhersagen.


----------



## FastKilleR (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Für i9 9900k RAM, Mainboard und Lüfter gesucht*

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Dann werde ich warten und mich hier nochmal melden!


----------

